# Can hatching eggs survive without the male



## Sab (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi and Happy Easter to all. We are on a long Easter weekend here in Aus.
I have a male betta and I believe this is his first time spawning. He successfully paired with my female and I watched them do their dance under his bubble nest which he built under a floating piece of bubble wrap, and I was also lucky enough to observe several releases of eggs and the male picking them up and placing them in the nest before the female ”woke up” from her trance to eat the rest. the eggs were definitely fertile because I could see them develop from white eggs to fertilized ones. It wasn’t a big spawn, maybe 30 or so? I removed the female before they had finished their dancing and spawning because she kept seeking the eggs and eating them.
Unfortunately 24hours later, the male had eaten all the eggs. I found one remaining one, 100% fertile and also developing, and used a pippette to siphon it and place it within his sigh and he just ate it. He had zero interest in the nest, was not maintaining it like my other male always does.
I am trying again as they have both been very well conditioned over the last three weeks, but I am worried this will happen again.

1. If I am lucky enough that he creates another bubble nest, and lucky enough to get another spawn from them with eggs in the nest, can I remove the male, reduce water level perhaps and hope for the best? 

2. What are the chances of hatching fry surviving without the male to keep them clean and within their nest? Any tips?

Or is this male considered a fail and not to be bred from again?

Thank you!


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

As for parentless hatching/raising of fry, some have tried and, to my knowledge, all have failed. I would give him another chance or two. First time breeders often need some practice runs before they get it right.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Sab said:


> Hi and Happy Easter to all. We are on a long Easter weekend here in Aus.
> I have a male betta and I believe this is his first time spawning. He successfully paired with my female and I watched them do their dance under his bubble nest which he built under a floating piece of bubble wrap, and I was also lucky enough to observe several releases of eggs and the male picking them up and placing them in the nest before the female ”woke up” from her trance to eat the rest. the eggs were definitely fertile because I could see them develop from white eggs to fertilized ones. It wasn’t a big spawn, maybe 30 or so? I removed the female before they had finished their dancing and spawning because she kept seeking the eggs and eating them.
> Unfortunately 24hours later, the male had eaten all the eggs. I found one remaining one, 100% fertile and also developing, and used a pippette to siphon it and place it within his sigh and he just ate it. He had zero interest in the nest, was not maintaining it like my other male always does.
> I am trying again as they have both been very well conditioned over the last three weeks, but I am worried this will happen again.
> ...


I thought I read/viewed someone had success. (look on the video channel ) I agree with Imaal regarding breeding pairs needing practice. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME, once an egg eater, will probably always eat eggs. Some rare individuals may change behavior if given a very long rest.

Artificial hatching can be done by
1. Remove both parents and hope for the best. Best use clean tank and water and or use methylene blue (or other anti fungal meds) to reduce mold. You can reduce water level or use plants for newly hatched fry to rest on, if you want.

2. Remove the eggs to a small clean bowl. Try to spread them evenly, whether floating or on bottom. This should help reduce fungal spread from bad eggs. Fertilized eggs should hatch if fungus don't get to them. Meth~ blue helps. A day or two after free swimming, acclimate fry to bigger tank

*** Fry must be fed once free swimming.

Depending on overall conditions, you might have 100% hatch rate.


----------



## Sab (Feb 28, 2021)

Everyone is just so helpful and fantastic hete, thank you for your opinions and thoughts!
Unfortunately the second spawn failed, as in female produced no further eggs so they’re having a break, reconditioning, and I’ll try again like imaal suggested as I’m pretty sure the us this males first time. If he eats eggs again though, I think he’s no good which is a shame because he’s a beautiful chocolate/bicolor


----------

